# Drucker Pfeift



## El-Pucki (9. November 2014)

Moin Leude, ich musste mir gestern einen neuen Drucker zulegen. Es wurde ein Epson Expression XP-312. Er macht was er soll, nur ein Problem gibts. Beim Drucken gibt das Dingen ein ultrahohes Pfeifen ab. Fast wie eine Hundepfeife oder ein Marderschreck den man sich ins Auto baut. Das ist echt unangenehm. Wenn er fertig ist hört das Pfeifen wieder auf. Nun meine Frage, kennt jemand die Problematik? Geht das irgendwann wech wenn der Drucker eingearbeitet ist oder sollte ich ihn tauschen? Wenn die das alle haben isses ja für die Katz ^^
Grüße Dennis


----------

